# Going pressurized baby!



## holocron (Mar 12, 2006)

I was the lucky recipiant of a pressurized CO2 system for my birthday by one hell of a fiancee. This should keep my plant related addiction in good shape for years to come. I am pretty excited not to have to make pop bottles of yeast and sugar!

I picked up this regulator:
http://www.aquariumplants.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=pr007

Hopefully I will have it in hand within a week or two. I'll make a post about 'a noob's guide to setting up a pressurized sytem'. The noob being me.

Going to get a tank from around the city here, not exactly sure where yet, but I'm sure I'll find one. Any recommendations?


----------



## chompy (Mar 24, 2006)

Sounds like your fiancee is a keeper . I look forward to hearing about your lessons.


----------



## jrs (Mar 18, 2006)

WOW. Fiancee means not married yet right.  

Is pilagamy still on the books in Ontario?


----------



## ranmasatome (Mar 14, 2006)

WElcome to the club... 

Does she remember my birthday?? hmmm maybe i should call and hint..hahaha..


----------



## kbrumund (Mar 19, 2006)

Matt:
I've got a 5lb aluminum tank. Brand new and empty. I was going to trade it in for a 10lb, but maybe we can work something out. I'd get it filled of course.

As for places to get CO2 tanks, fire extinguisher places and welding supply places are the two most common. Most are not in your area.


...karl


----------



## chompy (Mar 24, 2006)

You can also get them at DIY beer and wine making shops.


----------



## holocron (Mar 12, 2006)

i'm hoping to get a 10lb tank so I don't have to fill it often. Thanks though Karl.


----------



## Plant Crazy (Mar 24, 2006)

holocron said:


> Going to get a tank from around the city here, not exactly sure where yet, but I'm sure I'll find one. Any recommendations?


Congratulations holocron! Now you're going to be 'cooking with gas'! 

I got my 10 lb CO2 cylinder at Big Al's (Scarborough). Honestly, it was overpriced, but it was convenient. You can swap your empty 10 lb CO2 cylinders with prefilled ones at the Big Al's in Scarborough for ~$30.

I've heard that you can get a 10 lb cylinder for much cheaper from one of the fire extinguisher companies in town like Norwood. Just ask them for a 10 lb CO2 fire extinguisher cylinder.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Matt, I'll be driving by CamCarb next Mon. If you'd like me to pick up a 10lb bottle let me know.


----------



## holocron (Mar 12, 2006)

How much do they cost there? I have read norwood fire ext. sells for $70 filled.


----------



## holocron (Mar 12, 2006)

I called Camcarb and Norwood today and here are the prices:

Norwood Fire Extinguishers
10lbs $100 filled.

CamCarb 
Referb'd 10Lbs $125 filled.

Thanks for the offer wilson, I'll probably just head to norwood.


----------



## holocron (Mar 12, 2006)

Ordered a regulator from AquariumPlants.com and they said the order will ship tomorrow. Amazing service thus far!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

awe matt!!!! thats awesome to hear! I look forward to the lessons :3


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Wow...quite the $$$ diff. Norwood is ~10 min drive north of CanCarb. Offer still stands if you'd like me to pick it up for you next Mon.

Thanks for the new source .


----------



## holocron (Mar 12, 2006)

The one I called is in etobicoke...

http://local.google.com/local?hl=en...&ll=43.629925,-79.52179&spn=0.043239,0.079823

do they have more than one location?


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

I googled (norwood CO2 toronto) and got this place...

http://local.google.com/local?hl=en...&ll=43.629925,-79.52179&spn=0.043239,0.079823

Dunno if they're of the same owners.


----------



## Plant Crazy (Mar 24, 2006)

I think that the Norwood is located at that address in Etobicoke. I remember enquiring with them a couple of years back regarding CO2 cylinders.


----------



## holocron (Mar 12, 2006)

hey wilson, thanks for the offer, I should be ok though, wouldn't mind going there are checking out the operation.

thanks again!


----------

